# Veracruz



## marc (May 21, 2004)

So... I'm taking a hard look at Veracruz for some sping action and I find this... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-16296273

with that, Veracruz is off the list for this year.

What other destination options are there for good run a big tarpon this spring(March-April)?


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Late spring they show up in the keys. Prime time in Cost Rica too. Always available in San Juan PR. Thats off the top off my head.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Hey Marc.

This guy is great to fish with. It has been a few years since I have fished with him but he was one dedicated tarpon fisherman. He always wanted to put his clients on fish.

It's a short boat ride to the fishing grounds and a hoot and a half fishing the causeway there at Bahia Honda.

http://www.thinktarpon.com/


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

NICARAGUA -- call me Marcus!!!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

capt Jim Burbon and Water! I hooked my first Florida tarpon on his boat. He's a great guide. We jumped near 30 fish in two days, but only leadered two. Short boat ride for sure...never got the boat above idle. We are looking for something out of the country... 

Scott, will call soon. I like that idea.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Costa Rica has some good tarpon fishing on the Caribbean side. But I think Scott is on to something. I hear Lake Nicaragua is good, fresh water tarpon.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nicaragua is just COOOOOOOL!!!!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Scott-If you can say, where in Nicaragua to you go?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> Nicaragua is just COOOOOOOL!!!!


Youtube vids agree!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Bill - I have gone on the San Juan River - PM me and I'll give you a lot of background info. It is the coolest tarpon fishing spot in the world!!! and I've been to Boca Grande, Louisiana, Costa Rica etc. - so I've hit the hot spots and the San Juan is just COOL!!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Marc-

I just remembered reading about the lagoons near the airport in Puerto Rico. Lots of tarpon, not usually big ones if I remember correctly, but lots of them. It wouldn't be the adventure that Nicaragua would be though.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Marc, if you're looking at Veracruz, shoot me a pm with your e-mail address, I have some names and contact information (both US and in Mexico) that will help you with your home work. 
Chris


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldnt travel to Veracruz anytime in the near future. **** shame the Mexican government can't get the cartels under control


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

X2


Cable said:


> I wouldnt travel to Veracruz anytime in the near future. **** shame the Mexican government can't get the cartels under control


----------

